# DXi screensaver hack here



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mobileread screensaver hack

Go down to post #10 to get file. I just installed it on mine and it works.









not a real good pic but here is the screensaver I made and installed with the new hack


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've updated my Kindle Hacks page to include it.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

susie539 said:


> Thanks


Thank _you_.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice job on the screensaver Susie, where'd you get the artwork? I have the 1600x1200 version but it is cropped a bit closer on the left than the art you used and therefore won't line up perfectly with the DX skin.


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got the artwork from Vlad Studio's website. Then I scanned my decal girl skin and lined them up in photoshop


----------

